# Soap Bloopers!



## mel z (May 19, 2013)

Tell us your soap bloopers, and tell us what soaping video faves you wish would do a blooper vid.

I know I just made a big one. 

As much as we make sure everything is exact, I forgot one thing. I made some cool colored column pour to cut with the stainless steel cookie cutters. I just assumed the 5lb slab mold would work. 

I did not measure the height of the old metal cookie cutters. I went to cut out some cute shapes for gifts, and, you guessed it. The cookie cutters only went half the way through the soap!

Share your stories and/or wishes for video stars.:smile:


----------



## kazmi (May 19, 2013)

LOL I have too many to list.  I wanted to make a few color samples so I measured and I planned and put my weights in soapcalc.  I had it all planned out to make the samples along with a regular 2 lb loaf.  So I made my samples and poured my loaf............. and I had all this extra batter.  There was no way I was going to waste it so I started grabbing whatever small tupperware dishes that I could find.  Since I was at heavy trace needless to say I was like a crazy lady digging through my cabinets.  

After the dust settled I went back to my recipe and realized I plugged in 3 lbs even though the samples I wanted to make were barely an ounce each.  So I'm stocked up on unscented and uncolored soap for the next several months.  Glad it was a good recipe LOL

I love watching soaping101 videos.  She is amazingly calm and a talented soaper.  I'd love to see some of her bloopers - if she has any!


----------



## mel z (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I love the mistakes and how they end up being happy anyway.

AND, yes, I was hoping someone else would say it first Soaping101 bloopers would be totally fun. Love her videos and perfection, and anxiously await them. This week was 3! But bloopers would be fun!


----------



## Ruthie (May 19, 2013)

The  blooper that comes to mind is when my step son had just moved in with us and was doing what he does so well- talking!  It was just enough of a distraction that I poured the soap down the front of the cabinet rather than in the mold.  Guess the good that came from it is the thorough cleaning the kitchen got!


----------



## Lotus (May 19, 2013)

mel z said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love the mistakes and how they end up being happy anyway.
> 
> AND, yes, I was hoping someone else would say it first Soaping101 bloopers would be totally fun. Love her videos and perfection, and anxiously await them. This week was 3! But bloopers would be fun!



Since reading your post here, I finally decided to watch some of her videos and got carried away. I LOVE her. 

I did notice that one of her videos, she accidentally said that "White is the 'absense' of all color" and then sub-titled it to say, "oops, I meant to say, "the 'existence' of all color." I found that an interesting enough mistake, and also an interesting concept, which I SO don't understand. 

I don't want to see bloopers from her videos, though. I think she has a very sleek, professional look. And I would feel so disappointed to see less from her. She's great.

PS. I can't think of any mentionable bloopers from myself.


----------



## Ruthie (May 19, 2013)

Lotus, if I recall correctly, white is the absence of all color PIGMENT.  But in pure color as it comes from light white is the presence of  all the colors on the  spectrum.  Is that clear as mud?


----------



## soap_bubbles (May 19, 2013)

Yep, I remember from art school that if all pigments are pure, technically, you would get white. Black is the absence of all color. Color chip soap is sooo on my list!


----------



## Lotus (May 19, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Lotus, if I recall correctly, white is the absence of all color PIGMENT. *(This I knew)*  But in pure color as it comes from light white is the presence of  all the colors on the  spectrum. *(Since I know that black is the absence of 'light' where the existence of light is concerned [or at least we see black because there is no light], this could make sense to my little mind. Oh, gees, I sort of remember this part of grade school.)*  Is that clear as mud?*(That's something my father would say. : )*



Thanks. : )


----------



## Lotus (May 19, 2013)

soap_bubbles said:


> Yep, I remember from art school that if all pigments are pure, technically, you would get white. Black is the absence of all color. Color chip soap is sooo on my list!



Wow, the white part I don't think I ever learned, the black part I did. I so need to go to school for "art 101." I never did. I always tried to skip over that. I shouldn't have. : (


----------



## soap_bubbles (May 19, 2013)

LOL I would have to say my best one was when I was trying out a new fragrance and I had great plans to do a 3 color swirl and all this really cool spa-ie stuff since the FO was 'stress relief' HA! I poured it in at light trace and it went from light trace to soap on a stick just that quick! I screamed at my husband and he came and held the soap bucket while I smashed it in the mold, then I put plastic wrap over it and rolled soup cans over it like a rolling pin to smoosh it in better. LOL love the fragrance and I would soap it again, but I think in a castile that needs the speed! I had only 1 bar that got DOS and that was one that had been put under a counter and forgotten about for a few years. It was christened my mashed potato soap, cause that is what I looked like! LOL


----------



## soap_bubbles (May 19, 2013)

Color was one of my foundation courses at the Art Academy College in SF--it is now University! So long time ago. But it was pretty cool! I was looking at the curriculum last year and they have knitting classes now for garments and all sorts of cool neat things they didn't have 'back in the day!'


----------



## Lotus (May 19, 2013)

Oh bubbles! You reminded me of one thing I did stupidly! I made a batch of soap awhile back. I let it cure in the laundry room (I know, stupid). But, then I forgot about it, and never even used it. I think I eventually did something even more stupid and put them all in a shoe box. Recently I cleaned out a corner of my bedroom, and found the shoebox. Needless to say, that soap was a big pile of oily, greasy, rancid grossness. I don't even remember what I made it with. Probably olive oil, canola oil and coconut oil, since those are the sort of oils I had at the time. Who knows what percentage. Ha. Never doing that again. I planned to dive headlong into soap making at the time, but I took a very long break, which will explain my complete ignorance, at present.


----------



## Lotus (May 19, 2013)

soap_bubbles said:


> Color was one of my foundation courses at the Art Academy College in SF--it is now University! So long time ago. But it was pretty cool! I was looking at the curriculum last year and they have knitting classes now for garments and all sorts of cool neat things they didn't have 'back in the day!'



Haha! They have knitting courses? I find that a waste of money. Knitting is easy, once you have practiced enough. Amazing knitting can be achieved from reading. : ) Eh, no big deal. I just found that funny. Of course I've been doing it since I was 9 years old.


----------



## soap_bubbles (May 19, 2013)

LOL! I started out with needlepoint at 6, sewing at 7, embroidery, counted cross stitch and on and so forth--and knitting and crocheting came along in my 20's. LOL I know--I laughed about the knitting courses too--but they are part of the fashion department, and from what I gathered it was more about writing patterns then actual teaching you how to knit. I am addicted to knitting and crochet--always have to carry something to work on where ever I go!


----------



## Lotus (May 19, 2013)

Oh! That is a point. Pattern making isn't exactly a walk in the park (or come easy) for the inexperienced. Hell, my mother is an up and coming fashion designer, here in portland and is going to be featured in Portland's Fashion week (imagine how excited she is!). She's been a very talented seamstress for years, but before the proper schooling, I was always a little disappointed in the details of most of what she designed for me. So, I understand the need for that aspect of knitting. It's a tough aspect of it.

PS. Your upbringing sounds a lot like mine. My favorite "needlework," I think, would be tatting. I taught myself that one, since I didn't know anyone who knew how to do it. But I started that when I was about 12.


----------



## cursivearts (May 19, 2013)

Just throwing in that I can't imagine taking a class in knitting.  I taught myself with a book and some videos on the internet but, then again, I'm an autodidact.  

My only soap bloopers thus far have been forgetting thing, like one of the oils, the fragrance, or the colorant.  That's my big thing right there.  I always forget the stuff I am supposed to add at trace.


----------



## Ruthie (May 20, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Wow, the white part I don't think I ever learned, the black part I did. I so need to go to school for "art 101." I never did. I always tried to skip over that. I shouldn't have. : (


 
Wow, I am surprised at that.  I've looked at your work and you are quite an artist!


----------



## Lucidcat2 (May 20, 2013)

Well, I've made a few bloopers. One of the 1st soaps I made was a bastille type of thing & & not having alot of money or supplies etc, I used wax paper in an old tin loaf pan. Omg, what a mess to get that out! The wax seemed to melt into the soap & the parts that had touched the metal were a mess too. I think I had to cut away at least 25% of damaged soap! 
My latest bloops were trying to make a tea tree oil shampoo bar. I've made it before & absolutely love it. My 1st attempt I got all the ingredients together before realizing that I was actually out of tea tree oil, so I made it with coconut lime. After thinking about it, I thought I really like the tea tree scent, so bought some more tea tree oil for another batch. As I was pouring it into my fancy Pringles molds, I thought it wasn't very strong smelling tea tree oil. At which point I realized that I had forgotten to add it. Well, now I'm really bound & determined to make this tea tree bar. Except now, I'm out of castor oil. Ugh, back to the store. And I picked up a little battery operated mini-blender to mix up the bit I'm going to colour. Oh, this is going to be perfect! Well, I mix it up to a lightish trace, pour a little out to a separate container that has my pre-mixed green in it, get out my little mini blender that I had set up the night before & the thing doesn't work! Well, maybe somehow the batteries died over-night, so I quickly swap out the batteries & still nothing! I've taken the batteries right out of the package, I know they're new! I pull them out, pop them in, back & forth a few times, still nothing. Now I'm really getting flustered, I am still pretty new at soaping & not very skilled when I get thrown for a loop. Okay, so, forget it, I must mix it by hand or with the stick blender. Quickly mix it up & am sad to see that it's gotten quite thick, looks like I will not be achieving the allusive swirl yet again. Now back to the main batch. It had gone very thick on the bottom & quite runny still on top, so I quickly mixed & stirred & poured & swirled (I use the term lightly) and now have something that I'm not quite sure what it is. It was very, very soft, now it's sort of hardened on the outside, more like become crusty-hard as I think it's still soft on the inside. 
And I still don't have a beautiful tea tree shampoo bar! Argh!


----------



## VanessaP (May 20, 2013)

The only thing that has happened to me is that I had just put a soap in the oven to gel last summer. It wasn't turned on to CPOP it, I just put it in there to get it out of the way while I cleaned up. It was a lovely OMH loaf. I HAD to run to town to pick up something necessary for dinner. I am gone about 45 minutes, come back to my mother chopping up the bits and pieces for dinner and I noticed the oven was on 425. Ask her if she took the soap out of the oven and I got "I didn't know there was soap in there!" Ironically, it was the FIRST time in years that she hadn't popped open the door of the oven to look - we have a habit of sticking pans in there while cleaning up to get them out of the way and we've grabbed hot pots & pans out of the oven too many times.

My loaf of OMH was quite literally simmering in its silicone mold LOL I grabbed a hot pad and went and put the sheet pan I luckily had set it on before putting it in the oven out on the deck railing to cool down. It would have been the perfect chance to see high heat oven HP LMAO Except... 5 minutes later, the skies opened up and just poured a bucketful of water on it before I could get to it. So I just sat down at the table and cried while it continued to rain LOL It just hadn't been a good day all around. On the plus side, the deck smelled like OMH for 2 months ROFL

So now I have a piece of paper with SOAP IN THE OVEN on it to tape over the oven controls for when I CPOP or just set it in there to do its thing, to avoid this issue again.


----------



## mel z (Jun 24, 2013)

Found a good blooper video. I never knew what seizing looked like until now. Wonder if there is a ricing video? I'm gonna' look!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xNNyhTcNIU[/ame]


----------



## kazmi (Jun 24, 2013)

I ran across that video and had watched it a few weeks ago since I was really interested in what seizing looked like.  If you find a ricing video please post it cuz I would like to see that too.  Nice to know what to look for and how to handle it.  You know it's gonna happen to you one day :-( so best be prepared.


----------



## mel z (Jun 25, 2013)

kazmi said:


> I ran across that video and had watched it a few weeks ago since I was really interested in what seizing looked like.  If you find a ricing video please post it cuz I would like to see that too.  Nice to know what to look for and how to handle it.  You know it's gonna happen to you one day :-( so best be prepared.



I found one! Starts at around the 4 min mark, looks like egg drop soup to me. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMQkfg5W0c4[/ame]


----------



## eyebright (Jun 25, 2013)

The video above is a good example.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 26, 2013)

Right, Mel!  It does look like egg drop soup early on!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks!  I wonder how either of her batches came out.  I bet the one she re-mixed came out better.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 26, 2013)

I want to see the end result after cutting. 

The lady in the video and I have the same kitchen counter top!


----------



## CaraCara (Jun 29, 2013)

So, I just had a similar experience like the lady in the video. I made calendula infused soap and added Energy FO and Gardenia FO from Saffire Blue.  The stuff started clumping after about a minute and the only thing I could think of was getting it out of the bowl and into the tube mold I had waiting for it. So there it is, completely solid now, lol. Since it riced and clumped, will this affect the saponification? I am wondering if I should just pull it out of the mold and HP it.


----------



## jlroller (Jun 29, 2013)

My favorite blooper was when I made soap for my 3 grandsons.  I made it a dark blue with ultra marine oxide.  My daughter laughed and said her youngest (3 years old at the time) loved it because it turned him blue.  Thankfully it rinsed right off.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 30, 2013)

jlroller said:


> My favorite blooper was when I made soap for my 3 grandsons. I made it a dark blue with ultra marine oxide. My daughter laughed and said her youngest (3 years old at the time) loved it because it turned him blue. Thankfully it rinsed right off.


 
Smurf soap!  I'm so afraid of making a soap too dark and having it stain someone!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 30, 2013)

CaraCara said:


> So, I just had a similar experience like the lady in the video. I made calendula infused soap and added Energy FO and Gardenia FO from Saffire Blue.  The stuff started clumping after about a minute and the only thing I could think of was getting it out of the bowl and into the tube mold I had waiting for it. So there it is, completely solid now, lol. Since it riced and clumped, will this affect the saponification? I am wondering if I should just pull it out of the mold and HP it.


 
What did you end up doing CaraCara?


----------



## CaraCara (Jun 30, 2013)

Mornin' Kazmi.  It's still in the tube. I believe it gelled completely because it got very warm but there is liquid at the top so I will wait until tonight to unmold.  I guess I answered my own question about the saponification but I don't know if lye pockets would still be possible or not. It did get quite warm, hot even. I'll post photos when available.


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 1, 2013)

My blooper turned out for the best after all, thankfully.  I ended up rebatching because it zapped and you could tell it hadn't been blended enough. I added about 3 oz of water and half oz of sodium lactate and it came out nice and smooth like I had just made it. Very happy with the outcome.  The cure time will probably be longer because of the extra water but it's worth it.  :-D


----------



## mel z (Jul 6, 2013)

That's not blooper. It looks great CaraCara!


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Mel! They weren't looking so hot before I rebatched.  They turned out really well.  Someone in the forum gave me the idea of using a fondant mat, which makes it very feminine. I love the Energy scent!


----------



## kazmi (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish my rebatches came out as nice as yours CaraCara!  Very smooth.  Did you line your mold with the fondant mat or just press in each bar of soap when you unmold it?


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sure the water I added had a lot to do with how smooth it turned out. I lined the tube with the mat and while cutting I dropped a bar on it by accident and liked it.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 7, 2013)

LOL don't you love when the 'learning curve' turns out in your favor


----------

